# Some questions about Rooting/Roms etc.



## Evanonian (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I'm new here as you can tell, I'm also new to the world of 'Smart Phones' I've had a Droid X for awhile now however, I no longer have phone service and this phone is no longer under a warranty so I just use it for Games, Wi-Fi and a phone book







I do understand there are physical risks however, to the phone like it's not longer functional is that correct? Anyways, the main reason why I'm here is because I was to see what I can truly get out of my Droid X at this point. I've heard people say they've rooted their Droid X and got a "faster rom" and they were able to remove all the "Bloatwear" and everything just ran faster. Is all of that correct? What are the benefits of rooting and getting a new ROM?

Sorry for my ignorance to the subject, I realize there are guides here but I wasn't 100% sure what I would be gaining by following them or if I was reading the right one. I wanted to know a little more about it. 

I'm running Version : 4.5.621

In advanced, thanks.


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

For me the biggest benefits are being able to customize the look of the layout/ui and being able to only have installed what I want installed. No extra garbage.

The rest is just a bonus.

Sent from my ParanoidNexus7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Evanonian (Mar 31, 2013)

I like the sound of that, what guide would be best for me?


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

The ones stickied at the top of the forum

Sent from my liquikanged droid x


----------



## Evanonian (Mar 31, 2013)

I was thinking of this one.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39823-dx-ezsbf-23445621-with-magic-md5-root/

Would rooting speed things up a lot or would you also recommend getting a new ROM?


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

Rooting by itself doesn't speed anything up

Sent from my liquikanged droid x


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

rooting only gives you superuser access

root with magic md5 method
read [HOW TO] Install/Use Droid 2/X/3 Bootstrap

the biggest advantages of installing a rom is, someone has removed, the verizon/moto bloat, updated, customized, & optimized
if you want the best battery life try *[background=transparent]Pooka's CM7[/background]* or *[background=transparent]wizards miui[/background]*
if you want the latest options try one of Dubbsy's roms *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]LiquiKang[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] ,[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]MiKangyUI v4[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]/ ,[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]GummyKang[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)],[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]AOKP-Kanged?[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)],,[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]CMKang[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background]*


----------



## Evanonian (Mar 31, 2013)

I just want to remove the bloat customize and optimize like you said and better battery life wouldn't hurt either. Should I use your tutorial links?


----------



## Evanonian (Mar 31, 2013)

Okay sorry to bump, but from the bottom links I read those are ROMS right? I really like the features of the [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background]*LiquiKang *a lot. So do I root my phone with the '[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]magic md5 method' then install the ROM after?[/background]


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

Evanonian said:


> Okay sorry to bump, but from the bottom links I read those are ROMS right? I really like the features of the [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background]*LiquiKang *a lot. So do I root my phone with the '[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]magic md5 method' then install the ROM after?[/background]


You gain root, install boot strap recovery, reboot to recovery, install ROM.

Sent from my ParanoidNexus7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Evanonian (Mar 31, 2013)

Okay thanks.  Everything is finished I installed the Moddified Droid X Bootstrap and installed LiquidKang ROM everything is sooo cool


----------



## Evanonian (Mar 31, 2013)

One more thing, can I install multiple ROMS at once? like the *LiquiKang* and the Pooka Battery thing?


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

You can with boot manager (boot into different roms from the app if that's what you're looking for). But as far a multiboot at the bootloader/init level (like booting into linux or windows on a pc), no. Also you can't install multiple roms on top of each other (like in recovery flash cm9 and liquikang at the same time or flash cm9 over an already installed liquikang) unless it is an update like cm9-XXXXX2 over cm9-XXXXX. If you are talking about mods, that would depend on what rom the mod was intended for. Sorry if this post is confusing.


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

Evanonian said:


> One more thing, can I install multiple ROMS at once? like the *LiquiKang* and the Pooka Battery thing?


you can try boot manager, I haven't used it in over a year, so can't help with that
if you want to try other roms, *[background=transparent]Make a Nandroid Backup[/background]*, then install the rom, if you don't like it, restore nandroid of the rom you backed up

*[background=transparent]Pooka's CM7[/background]* is the gingerbead (android 2.3.7) version of *[background=transparent]Cyanogenmod[/background]*
if you install any CM roms be sure use correct *[background=transparent]Gaaps[/background]* file
cm7 20110828
cm9 20120429


----------

